# The Brutally Honest Personality Test



## Healix (Jan 11, 2012)

A spinoff of the Myers-Briggs:

http://www.okcupid.com/tests/the-brutally-honest-personality-test

I scored INFP, as usual :b



> POLLYANNA
> 
> So, you want to make the world a better place? Too bad it's never gonna happen.
> Of all the types, you have to be one of the hardest to find fault in. You have a selfless and caring nature. You're a good listener and someone who wants to avoid conflict. You genuinely desire to do good.
> ...


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

> *Criminal- ISTP*
> 
> 20% Extraversion, 27% Intuition, 67% Thinking, 47% Judging
> 
> ...


That's sorta right


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

> *Crackpot - INTJ*
> 
> 33% Extraversion, 70% Intuition, 87% Thinking, 70% Judging
> 
> ...


There were some questions I left out because I either wasn't sure/somewhere in between the more black and white choices/didn't have a preference, but I usually get this type of result anyway.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

> *Loser- INTP*
> 
> 47% Extraversion, 53% Intuition, 60% Thinking, 40% Judging
> 
> ...


Seems accurate.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I cannot take this test, I've been banned from okcupid. :cry


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

> Loner - ISFP
> 7% Extraversion, 27% Intuition, 40% Thinking, 33% Judging
> Ahh...the sweet serenity. The utter perfection of all creation. The wondrous beauty of nature. The sweet sparrow singing along in the great orchestra we call life...
> WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU? You're the type of person people always love to mock because they don't believe there's anyone ACTUALLY like you.
> ...


Apart from


> all you want to talk about is grace and beauty and harmony!


 and


> I bet you were searching for "further clarification and hidden meaning


 it's accurate.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah, I'm not surprised, lol

Your result for The Brutally Honest Personality Test ...
*Borefest - ISTJ*

13% Extraversion, 27% Intuition, 67% Thinking, 87% Judging

One word. Boring. Sums you up to a tee. You're responsible, trustworthy, serious and down to earth. Boring. Boring. Boring. You play by the rules. You follow tradition. You encourage structure.
You insist that EVERYBODY do EVERYTHING by the book. Seriously, is there even an ounce of imagination in that little brain of yours? I mean, what's the point of imagination, right? It has no practical value...
As far as you're concerned, abstract theories can go screw themselves. You just want the facts, all the facts and nothing but the facts.
Oh. And you're a perfectionist. About everything. You know that the previous sentence was gramattically incorrect and that "gramattically" was spelled wrong. Your financial records are correct to 25 decimal places and your bedroom is in pristine condition. In fact, you even don't sleep on your bed anymore for fear that you might crease the sheets.
Thankfully, you don't have anyone else to share the bed with, because you're uncomfortable expressing affection and emotion to others. Too bad.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

*Borefest - ISTJ*
13% Extraversion, 47% Intuition, 53% Thinking, 60% Judging

One word. Boring. Sums you up to a tee. You're responsible, trustworthy, serious and down to earth. Boring. Boring. Boring.
You play by the rules. You follow tradition. You encourage structure.
You insist that EVERYBODY do EVERYTHING by the book. Seriously, is there even an ounce of imagination in that little brain of yours? I mean, what's the point of imagination, right? It has no practical value...
As far as you're concerned, abstract theories can go screw themselves. You just want the facts, all the facts and nothing but the facts.
Oh. And you're a perfectionist. About everything. You know that the previous sentence was gramattically incorrect and that "gramattically" was spelled wrong. Your financial records are correct to 25 decimal places and your bedroom is in pristine condition. In fact, you even don't sleep on your bed anymore for fear that you might crease the sheets.
Thankfully, you don't have anyone else to share the bed with, because you're uncomfortable expressing affection and emotion to others. Too bad.

Ahaha I already knew that I'm a boring person. :flush


----------



## Sensitive Guy (Jan 17, 2012)

Well that was a total waste of time i.e. answered all the bleeding questions and as I am not a member of that site, could not see them:lol

But anyway, I know; as I did the Myers-Briggs test years ago. I am an ENFJ.


----------



## Sensitive Guy (Jan 17, 2012)

Disarray said:


> I cannot take this test, I've been banned from okcupid. :cry


No problems Dis,you can try this one if you like?

http://www.teamtechnology.co.uk/mmdi/questionnaire/


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

*Freak - INFJ*
33% Extraversion, 67% Intuition, 40% Thinking, 60% Judging

Well, well, well. How did someone like you end up with the least common personality type of them all? In a group of 100 Americans, only 0.5 others would be just like you. You really are one of a kind... In fact, I do believe that that's one of the definitions for the word "FREAK." 
Freak's not such a bad word to describe you actually.
You are deep, complex, secretive and extremely difficult to understand. If that doesn't scream "Freak!" I don't know what does. No-one actually knows the REAL you, do they?
You probably have deep interests in creative expression as well as issues of spirituality and human development.
You've probably even been called a "psychic" before, because of your uncanny knack to understand and "read" people without quite knowing how you do it. Don't fret. You're not actually psychic. That would make you special and you'll never accomplish that.
You're also quite possible the most emotional of them all, so don't take this all too hard. Nevertheless you most definitely have the strangest personality type and that's not necessarily a good thing.

Not exactly what I expected. And I've never seen myself as a psychic. :lol


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Mr Mug said:


> Apart from [INSERT QUOTE HERE] and [HERE] it's accurate.


I got this too... Soulmates? :b


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

*Criminal- ISTP*

30% Extraversion, 33% Intuition, 73% Thinking, 47% Judging

Rules? Hah! Who needs rules? They merely prevent you from doing your own thing, right? Down with the MAN! Wow. I wasn't aware that you had access to OKCupid! in prison. And if you're not behind bars, all signs say you're well on your way there in the near future.
You love taking risks. You love the adrenaline rush of extreme sports. You love taking action. Generally, anything that's idiotic, you're in. Wanna light yourself on fire and dive from a 500 metre high cliff into shark-infested waters? I'll write your name down.
However, you do need a lot of alone time because that's when you can finally sort things out in your mind most clearly.
If it wasn't for your analytical and logical skills, I'd vouch that you didn't have a brain at all. The fact that you do have a brain merely means that the likelihood of you being a criminal has just gone up.
Thankfully, you're most probably a good athlete, which will help when running away from the police. If not, prison doesn't seem too far away from you at all.
Just please... stay far away from me.

This is kind of dumb


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Pushover - ISFJ

Not really, but meh


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

*Borefest - ISTJ*

13% Extraversion, 37% Intuition, 100% Thinking, 67% Judging

One word. Boring. Sums you up to a tee. You're responsible, trustworthy, serious and down to earth. Boring. Boring. Boring. You play by the rules. You follow tradition. You encourage structure.
You insist that EVERYBODY do EVERYTHING by the book. Seriously, is there even an ounce of imagination in that little brain of yours? I mean, what's the point of imagination, right? It has no practical value...
As far as you're concerned, abstract theories can go screw themselves. You just want the facts, all the facts and nothing but the facts.
Oh. And you're a perfectionist. About everything. You know that the previous sentence was gramattically incorrect and that "gramattically" was spelled wrong. Your financial records are correct to 25 decimal places and your bedroom is in pristine condition. In fact, you even don't sleep on your bed anymore for fear that you might crease the sheets.
Thankfully, you don't have anyone else to share the bed with, because you're uncomfortable expressing affection and emotion to others. Too bad.

A lot of that is true, either way, sounds like i'm doomed for life.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Freak- INFJ*

13% Extraversion, 60% Intuition, 47% Thinking, 67% Judging

Well, well, well. How did someone like you end up with the least common personality type of them all? In a group of 100 Americans, only 0.5 others would be just like you. You really are one of a kind... In fact, I do believe that that's one of the definitions for the word "FREAK." Freak's not such a bad word to describe you actually.
You are deep, complex, secretive and extremely difficult to understand. If that doesn't scream "Freak!" I don't know what does. No-one actually knows the REAL you, do they?
You probably have deep interests in creative expression as well as issues of spirituality and human development.
You've probably even been called a "psychic" before, because of your uncanny knack to understand and "read" people without quite knowing how you do it. Don't fret. You're not actually psychic. That would make you special and you'll never accomplish that.
You're also quite possible the most emotional of them all, so don't take this all too hard. Nevertheless you most definitely have the strangest personality type and that's not necessarily a good thing.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Loner - ISFP
27% Extraversion, 47% Intuition, 47% Thinking, 33% Judging

Ahh...the sweet serenity. The utter perfection of all creation. The wondrous beauty of nature. The sweet sparrow singing along in the great orchestra we call life...
WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU? You're the type of person people always love to mock because they don't believe there's anyone ACTUALLY like you.
Do realise that you ostracise people with your behaviour or is it all subconscious? You're so quiet and reserved it's almost impossible to get to know you well, and when someone finally does, all you want to talk about is grace and beauty and harmony!
Ugh. Sure, you "genuinely care for others" and all that rubbish, but when it boils right down to the basics you take life far too seriously.
Throughout the entire test, I bet you were searching for "further clarification and hidden meaning" so that you might improve your pitiful life. And woe and behold if it betrayed your intense values system!
You need to STOP smelling the daisies. Believe it or not, logic does have a place in this world...imbecile.


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

Disarray said:


> I cannot take this test, I've been banned from okcupid. :cry


Lol.... please tell.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Criminal? lol, must be having a laugh dood...

Test is BS, no doubt.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for the link Sensitive Guy, turns out I was able to create a new account. 



> *Loner - ISFP*
> 
> 7% Extraversion, 33% Intuition, 40% Thinking, 27% Judging
> 
> ...


Sounds about right, I guess. :?


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

> Crackpot - INTJ
> 40% Extraversion, 53% Intuition, 53% Thinking, 53% Judging
> 
> People hate you.
> ...


"just plain strange." yup, that's me


----------



## Cyber Lume (Sep 19, 2010)

> *Borefest - ISTJ*
> 
> 7% Extraversion, 33% Intuition, 60% Thinking, 60% Judging
> 
> ...


Yes and no. I don't know, maybe if I were healthier I'd be more like this. This quote (from another site) sums it up pretty well:



> Under stress, ISTJs may fall into "catastrophe mode", where they see nothing but all of the possibilities of what could go wrong. They will berate themselves for things which they should have done differently, or duties which they failed to perform. They will lose their ability to see things calmly and reasonably, and will depress themselves with their visions of doom.


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

I got loner -- are there any positive outcomes? or is the test just supposed to be humiliating?


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

> Criminal- ISTP
> 7% Extraversion, 27% Intuition, 53% Thinking, 33% Judging
> Rules? Hah! Who needs rules? They merely prevent you from doing your own thing, right? Down with the MAN!
> Wow. I wasn't aware that you had access to OKCupid! in prison. And if you're not behind bars, all signs say you're well on your way there in the near future.
> You love taking risks. You love the adrenaline rush of extreme sports. You love taking action. Generally, anything that's idiotic, you're in. Wanna light yourself on fire and dive from a 500 metre high cliff into shark-infested waters? I'll write your name down.


This part couldn't be more untrue.



> However, you do need a lot of alone time because that's when you can finally sort things out in your mind most clearly.


True.



> If it wasn't for your analytical and logical skills, I'd vouch that you didn't have a brain at all. The fact that you do have a brain merely means that the likelihood of you being a criminal has just gone up.
> Thankfully, you're most probably a good athlete, which will help when running away from the police. If not, prison doesn't seem too far away from you at all.
> Just please... stay far away from me.


A good athlete? This had got to be a joke.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

> Loner - ISFP
> Ahh...the sweet serenity. The utter perfection of all creation. The wondrous beauty of nature. The sweet sparrow singing along in the great orchestra we call life... WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU? You're the type of person people always love to mock because they don't believe there's anyone ACTUALLY like you.
> Do realise that you ostracise people with your behaviour or is it all subconscious? You're so quiet and reserved it's almost impossible to get to know you well, and when someone finally does, all you want to talk about is grace and beauty and harmony!
> Ugh. Sure, you "genuinely care for others" and all that rubbish, but when it boils right down to the basics you take life far too seriously.
> ...


lol, slightly insulting, but pretty much on the money..


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

loner... i didnt expect those results. also i thought it was offensive. this is a dating site. what bull.


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

33% Extraversion, 60% Intuition, 47% Thinking, 27% Judging

Pollyanna


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

Loner. 7% extraversion 47% intuition 43% thinking 33% judging. The description was surprisingly accurate, minus the love the world stuff.


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes (Oct 27, 2009)

lightsout said:


> I got loner -- are there any positive outcomes? or is the test just supposed to be humiliating?


That's what I'd like to know! I got borefest which I'm not surprised by, but still. Although, I guess we _were_ warned by the name of the quiz alone. Oh well.


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

BehindTheseHazelEyes said:


> That's what I'd like to know! I got borefest which I'm not surprised by, but still. Although, I guess we _were_ warned by the name of the quiz alone. Oh well.


Right?? haha. Guess we shouldn't expect more from a quiz on a dating site.


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes (Oct 27, 2009)

lightsout said:


> Right?? haha. Guess we shouldn't expect more from a quiz on a dating site.


You're right! I shouldn't have gone in expecting much, I'm such a fool. :doh In reality I know to only rely on quizzes that come from teen magazines! haha! jk!


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

BehindTheseHazelEyes said:


> You're right! I shouldn't have gone in expecting much, I'm such a fool. :doh In reality I know to only rely on quizzes that come from teen magazines! haha! jk!


Yea, I mean....I'm _pretty sure_ they're not allowed to print false things in magazines :teeth


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I got Pollyanna INFP. 7% extraversion, 73% intuition, 47% thinking, 47% judging.


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes (Oct 27, 2009)

lightsout said:


> Yea, I mean....I'm _pretty sure_ they're not allowed to print false things in magazines :teeth


Ha! Yep, plus they only consult with the most brilliant people in the whole world. They don't want to feed teen girls lies. They don't mess around in life. :b


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

BehindTheseHazelEyes said:


> Ha! Yep, plus they only consult with the most brilliant people in the whole world.* They don't want to feed teen girls lies.* They don't mess around in life. :b


haha, yep. Be totally honest, & make them feel good & have a good image of themselves


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes (Oct 27, 2009)

lightsout said:


> haha, yep. Be totally honest, & make them feel good & have a good image of themselves


OK, now I'm convinced you've read these magazines. So which one was it? Seventeen? Cosmo Girl? Both?:lol


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

BehindTheseHazelEyes said:


> OK, now I'm convinced you've read these magazines. So which one was it? Seventeen? Cosmo Girl? Both?:lol


Ssssshhhhhh


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes (Oct 27, 2009)

lightsout said:


> Ssssshhhhhh


Lips have been sealed!! :blank (this is the closest smiley I could get in reference to sealed lips)


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

BehindTheseHazelEyes said:


> (this is the closest smiley I could get in reference to sealed lips)


I'll allow it


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes (Oct 27, 2009)

lightsout said:


> I'll allow it


Thank you for allowing! I got worried for a second there. Now I'll be able to sleep good tonight.


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

BehindTheseHazelEyes said:


> Thank you for allowing! I got worried for a second there. Now I'll be able to sleep good tonight.


I do what I can 

(apparently including half-hijacking this thread)


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes (Oct 27, 2009)

lightsout said:


> I do what I can
> 
> (apparently including half-hijacking this thread)


Ha! Well I'm just a guilty.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Loser- INTP

7% Extraversion, 60% Intuition, 67% Thinking, 50% Judging
Talked to another human being lately? I'm serious. You value knowledge above ALL else. You love new ideas, and become very excited over abstractions and theories. The fact that nobody else cares still hasn't become apparent to you... 

Nerd's a great word to describe you, and I seriously couldn't care less about the different definitions of the word and why you're actually more of a geek than a nerd. Don't pretend you weren't thinking that. You want every single miniscule fact and theory to be presented correctly.

Critical? Sarcastic? Cynical? Pessimistic? Just a few words to describe you when you're at your very best...*cough* Sorry, I mean worst. Picking up the dudes or dudettes isn't something you find easy, but don't worry too much about it. You can blame it on your personality type now.

On top of all this, you're shy. Nice one, wench. No wonder you're on OKCupid! Now, quickly go and delete everything about "theoretical questions" from your profile page. As long as nobody tries to start a conversation with you, just MAYBE you'll now have a chance of picking up a date. But don't get your hopes up.

I am interested though. If a tree fell over in a forest, would it really make a sound?

Naturally, because it's true.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

*Pushover - ISFJ*

40% Extraversion, 40% Intuition, 40% Thinking, 53% Judging

Hah. Nice one. How does it feel to know that you're barely unique? Of all the personality types you could have had, you ended up with the most common in all of America. In a group of 100 Americans, 12.8 of them will be just like you. I bet you feel sorry for that one person missing 20% of his body. I bet you want to help him out, don't you? Cause that's what you like to do, isn't it? Help people. You don't want to save the world. You just want to help people out.
Sound pretty good so far? Sorry, but you're just plain pathetic. You let people walk all over you all the time, because everyone knows that you just can't say "no." When you get time, email me your contact details. It's always good to know where I can find another helping hand.
What the hell is your problem? GET A LIFE! Stop cleaning other people's houses and go out and have a bit of fun every now and then. Sure, you feel responsible for doing what needs to be done, but sometimes it's just not you who needs to do it.
You're dependable, predictable and practicaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...
Whoops, that was me falling asleep on the keyboard. You're just not the most fun person. I wouldn't worry too much about it. You can go hang out with your other 12.8 mates, helping out at the soup kitchen together. Woohoo!

Well can't say I'm surprised. :roll


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

*Pollyanna- INFP*

20% Extraversion, 53% Intuition, 47% Thinking, 7% Judging

So, you want to make the world a better place? Too bad it's never gonna happen. Of all the types, you have to be one of the hardest to find fault in. You have a selfless and caring nature. You're a good listener and someone who wants to avoid conflict. You genuinely desire to do good.
Of course, these all add up to an incredibly overpowered conscience which makes you feel guilty and responsible when anything goes wrong. Of course, it MUST be your fault EVERYTIME.
Though you're constantly on a mission to find the truth, you have no use for hard facts and logic, which is a source of great confusion for those of us with brains. Despite this, in a losing argument, you're not above spouting off inaccurate fact after fact in an effort to protect your precious values.
You're most probably a perfectionist, which in this case, is a bad thing. Any group work is destined to fail because of your incredibly high standards.
Disregard what I said before. You're just easy to find fault in as everyone else!
Luckily, you're generally very hard on yourself, meaning I don't need to waste my precious time insulting you. Instead, just find all your own faults and insult yourself.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

*Pushover - ISFJ*

20% Extraversion, 33% Intuition, 47% Thinking, 80% Judging

Hah. Nice one. How does it feel to know that you're barely unique? Of all the personality types you could have had, you ended up with the most common in all of America. In a group of 100 Americans, 12.8 of them will be just like you.
I bet you feel sorry for that one person missing 20% of his body. I bet you want to help him out, don't you? Cause that's what you like to do, isn't it? Help people. You don't want to save the world. You just want to help people out.
Sound pretty good so far? Sorry, but you're just plain pathetic. You let people walk all over you all the time, because everyone knows that you just can't say "no." When you get time, email me your contact details. It's always good to know where I can find another helping hand.
What the hell is your problem? GET A LIFE! Stop cleaning other people's houses and go out and have a bit of fun every now and then. Sure, you feel responsible for doing what needs to be done, but sometimes it's just not you who needs to do it.
You're dependable, predictable and practicaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...
Whoops, that was me falling asleep on the keyboard. You're just not the most fun person. I wouldn't worry too much about it. You can go hang out with your other 12.8 mates, helping out at the soup kitchen together. Woohoo!


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Loser - INTP


----------



## LCPython (Jan 24, 2012)

> Pollyanna- INFP
> 20% Extraversion, 67% Intuition, 47% Thinking, 47% Judging
> So, you want to make the world a better place? Too bad it's never gonna happen.
> Of all the types, you have to be one of the hardest to find fault in. You have a selfless and caring nature. You're a good listener and someone who wants to avoid conflict. You genuinely desire to do good.
> ...


Yeah that's pretty true.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Pollyanna- INFP
47% Extraversion, 70% Intuition, 27% Thinking, 40% Judging

Seems pretty accurate!


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

*Crackpot - INTJ




People hate you.

Click to expand...

* 13% Extraversion, 53% Intuition, 67% Thinking, 67% Judging

...That was fun.


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

Loser- INTP
7% Extraversion, 53% Intuition, 93% Thinking, 47% Judging

:boogie:teeth


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Freak- INFJ*
*7% Extraversion, 60% Intuition, 33% Thinking, 53% Judging*

Well, well, well. How did someone like you end up with the least common personality type of them all? In a group of 100 Americans, only 0.5 others would be just like you. You really are one of a kind... In fact, I do believe that that's one of the definitions for the word "FREAK."
Freak's not such a bad word to describe you actually.
You are deep, complex, secretive and extremely difficult to understand. If that doesn't scream "Freak!" I don't know what does. No-one actually knows the REAL you, do they?
You probably have deep interests in creative expression as well as issues of spirituality and human development.
You've probably even been called a "psychic" before, because of your uncanny knack to understand and "read" people without quite knowing how you do it. Don't fret. You're not actually psychic. That would make you special and you'll never accomplish that.
You're also quite possible the most emotional of them all, so don't take this all too hard. *Nevertheless you most definitely have the strangest personality type and that's not necessarily a good thing.*

^Ha, ain't that the truth :/


----------



## HeyImAnAlien (Jan 30, 2012)

> *Loner - ISFP*
> 
> 20% Extraversion, 40% Intuition, 27% Thinking, 33% Judging
> 
> ...


Fairly accurate


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

*Criminal- ISTP*

13% Extraversion, 47% Intuition, 73% Thinking, 33% Judging

Rules? Hah! Who needs rules? They merely prevent you from doing your own thing, right? Down with the MAN! Wow. I wasn't aware that you had access to OKCupid! in prison. And if you're not behind bars, all signs say you're well on your way there in the near future.
You love taking risks. You love the adrenaline rush of extreme sports. You love taking action. Generally, anything that's idiotic, you're in. Wanna light yourself on fire and dive from a 500 metre high cliff into shark-infested waters? I'll write your name down.
However, you do need a lot of alone time because that's when you can finally sort things out in your mind most clearly.
If it wasn't for your analytical and logical skills, I'd vouch that you didn't have a brain at all. The fact that you do have a brain merely means that the likelihood of you being a criminal has just gone up.
Thankfully, you're most probably a good athlete, which will help when running away from the police. If not, prison doesn't seem too far away from you at all.
Just please... stay far away from me.


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar (Jan 7, 2012)

veron said:


> Yeah, I'm not surprised, lol
> 
> Your result for The Brutally Honest Personality Test ...
> *Borefest - ISTJ*
> ...


This is what I had ^^

Most of it isn't accurate.

My room most if the time needs organising.

I have a great imagination lol

And Im not a perfectionist!


----------



## slipknotized (Feb 20, 2012)

Healix said:


> A spinoff of the Myers-Briggs:
> 
> http://www.okcupid.com/tests/the-brutally-honest-personality-test
> 
> I scored INFP, as usual :b


I scored the same :boogie


----------

